# X5M E-70 steering wheel shakes when apply the brakes



## CluelesSS (Apr 12, 2019)

hi having trouble with power steering shake not always ,can be no problem at low speed ,after a 10 minutes its start shaking at low speed like 40 mph so insane shake at 70 mph probably 7 times at 10.front rotors at least look not bad not a big lip pads looks like new one boot have tear. bushing looks ok. before i did some rotor cleanups with wire brush and move pads back and forth to kind of stretch caliper pistons it helped vibration completely gone.later started driving daily and after like 1000 miles it came back and i sis same cleanup but with no good results at all wheels balanced shakes only when apply the breaks .im leaning towards caliper pistons seize car was a year barely driven like 200 miles in a year.service needs to be done break fluid replacement.thanks for any imput


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Most likely control arms bushings need replacement...change control arms.

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

BimmurBrothor said:


> Most likely control arms bushings need replacement...change control arms.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


Hmm.

are you sure?

id say Tension strut bushings. Classic symptom


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Cant be sure,, haven't driven the car.. Control arms...classic symptom, 
Or loss of the rattle brace or couldn't be the bearing?

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

On the e70 there are three arms: upper control, lower control and tension strut.

When rolling at speed, light braking will cause the suspension to shift fore and aft, the tension strut resists this motion. These bushes are silicone filled...when they rupture and the fluid is gone they lose damping. WHat happens is they set up an oscillation- between one wheel, the body, the other wheel....feels like a juddering.

The lower control arm DOES NOT have this unique 'light brakes at speed oscillation' behavior. AFAIK

Finally, OP...it is really hard to LOOK at these bushes and get a clear idea. Bushes from BMW are $80 each. Whole arm with the bush is $120 from Lemforder. GL


----------



## CluelesSS (Apr 12, 2019)

sry for late respond thanks all for fast answers .ye i got warped rotor on driver side and so many more things to change😁


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

CluelesSS said:


> sry for late respond thanks all for fast answers .ye i got warped rotor on driver side and so many more things to change😁


Sounds like you went to a shop and are simply going to assume everything they said is accurate?

Fitting username...


----------

